# Is my tortoise pyramiding?



## TooMuchLemon (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a horsefield tortoise and i have recently noticed that he might have pyramiding. One of the only things he will eat is watercress, i have tried to feed him other foods like dandelion but he refuses. Some pictures of his shell-


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes he is. The problem with Russian tortoises and pyramiding is not so much about moisture in the habitat as it is about growing too fast, the wrong types of food, and living indoors.

If this tortoise were outside, and grazing on grasses and weeds, in the sunshine, and growing at a normal rate, you wouldn't see this type of pyramiding.

Work a little harder at changing the diet. Watercress is a pretty bad diet. Take a look at the different types of food you can feed here at this site:

http://russiantortoise.net/care_sheet.htm


Don't just pick out one item from the list of foods. He needs a nice variety. So try all of them. Buy some this time then buy something different next time, and rotate all the different types of foods.


----------



## TooMuchLemon (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## peasinapod (Aug 13, 2013)

And stay strong! Don't just give in after a few days and give him watercress. A few days without food won't kill him, just make sure that there's always things to eat available. He'll start eating when he's hungry.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 13, 2013)

Tough love is What's needed. Tortoises can go a few weeks without food if they have water. And they WILL eat if they're hungry enough. I've had to use tough love in the past to get mine eating correctly - its horrible but it had to be done. Good luck and give him as much sunshine as possible.


----------

